# Camo-wearing bowhunters marry in tree in Iowa



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ANAMOSA, Iowa -- An Iowa couple whose passion for bowhunting encouraged Cupid's arrow to strike wore camouflage to blend in with the wooded backdrop at their treetop wedding.









More...


----------

